# New Way To Combat "i Need A Bigger Trailer"



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

Comment and question. Figured out how to fight off the desire to buy a bigger trailer. I just need to wash my 21RS again! What a chore, I admire you big riggers, and some of you also wax them? I cleaned the roof for the first time (its only a year old), but I have a question. I did not use the Dicor product, but a Thetford product that is suppose to clean and condition. While the roof is cleaner, there are still gray spots left. I used a brush, but did not want to scrub to hard, the rubber roof makes me nervous. So the question is, is it typical that the gray (mildew) doesn't disappear, and if not is it a big deal? On my boat, I scrub the heck out of it, use a bleach based product, but in that case I am worried about appearance. Since this is on the roof, does it matter. Thanks, Rob


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

It always seems to get some kind of stain up there. I just try to keep the roof as clean as i can. This really helps with the black streaks on the sides.
When I'm done it always looks good from the ground


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Stay away from anything petroleum based. That would be bad for it. I have used lite amounts of bleach to get out stubborn stuff with no ill effects. A scrub soft brush is ok. Even though it's only a year old, make sure you check all your caulk. You need to do that at least once a year. The smallest crack can cause a leak.---Mike


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Eorb said:


> Comment and question. Figured out how to fight off the desire to buy a bigger trailer. I just need to wash my 21RS again! What a chore, I admire you big riggers, and some of you also wax them? I cleaned the roof for the first time (its only a year old), but I have a question. I did not use the Dicor product, but a Thetford product that is suppose to clean and condition. While the roof is cleaner, there are still gray spots left. I used a brush, but did not want to scrub to hard, the rubber roof makes me nervous. So the question is, is it typical that the gray (mildew) doesn't disappear, and if not is it a big deal? On my boat, I scrub the heck out of it, use a bleach based product, but in that case I am worried about appearance. Since this is on the roof, does it matter. Thanks, Rob


oh hell yeah ! I find myself out there cleaning, waxing, sealing something on the roof. There is always something. I recommend getting a camper to my brother, but I think he sees how much time I spend on mine, and it scares him away.








How much time do you all spend on cleaning, shining, waxing, maintaining ?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I wash ours before or after every trip unless the trip was a close one and it wasnt rainy.
I wax it and inspect the roof 2x per year.


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

i havent climbed on mine yet. its a 2005 rs. are the roofs able to safely support someones weight up there? id like to go check the roof out and clean it.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have washed the trailer about 6 times this season, I have cleaned the roof about 4 times, and the wax, is still on it from a year ago when I did it. (I would definitely reccommend using Rejex for the trailer) I am spending a lot of time at the beach, and the salt water will strip just about any other wax right off, and this wax has survived about 6 trips to the beach, and a total of about 50 trips since I initially waxed it.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Only gets cleaned while camping! And since that is a sure fire way to ruin a weekend, not very often. (Some of us don't have the luxury of having it at home) Seriously, we usually wash it if we are camping with "Jimmie" just because we know he has spit shined his before leaving home (just a little OCD if you know what I mean)


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm going to need more than the pain of washing it to stop me from wanting something bigger! .....is that a newer fifth wheel on the next post!!!!!!!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

tjwoody said:


> i havent climbed on mine yet. its a 2005 rs. are the roofs able to safely support someones weight up there? id like to go check the roof out and clean it.


Yes you can get up there. Just try to stay on the trusses as much as possible. --Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Easy way to keep the roof and trailer waxed and deal with new trailer fever.......Give in buy a new one each year and you don't need to wax them or clean the roof.....Sorry I had to

John


----------

